# Metricide Expiration Date: Answer



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

I have seen a lot of questions in regards to "does metricide expire" or people see the expiration, knowing the answer now i have seen people on past threads give the correct answer, but i wanted to clear the air.

This information came from our banner sponsor(bowers medical) so it's from the source  

" Shelf life of the product is only affected for the product once activated. Because fish tanks dont use the activating agent the shelf life would be 2 years as per Health Canada"


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

awesome, good to know, i added a note to the metricide area of the co2 thread just so its in a sticky


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

sounds great, thanks


----------

